# 2 Kitties in need of a new home...PICS



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

Here is a message I've just received from a friend online....



Apopli said:


> For those of you who don't know, when my now ex boyfriend and I broke up and I kicked him out, he refused to take his cats.
> 
> Now... I didn't MIND the cats when he fed them, looked after them, paid for them, paid attention to them, and I just had to co-exist. But I'm feeling the strain of being a cat-owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Where are these cats located? They're very beautiful.

And, hey, your friend has the same ugly t.v. trays that I have (a hand-me-down from my future MIL).


----------



## Morian (Mar 15, 2004)

If I lived near you,I'd take them in a second.Sorry I can't help.  
But they are two very beautiful cats and I'm sure that someone will take them soon.


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

She lives in Sault Ste Marie, ON, Canada - but she's willing to ship them and mostly or even fully pay for them to be shipped to anywhere in the USA. She isn't really a cat person and though she doesn't want to dump them off at the pound, she really doesn't want them.


----------

